

Darcs 2.10.0 release - pointfree
http://lists.osuosl.org/pipermail/darcs-users/2015-April/027119.html

======
transfire
I love Darcs. And I really miss it now that I am effectively forced to use git
in order to take advantage of GitHub. Not that git is bad, it is technically
very sound. Its just that usability-wise Darcs wins hands down.

~~~
smichael
Don't forget Darcs Hub ([http://hub.darcs.net](http://hub.darcs.net)).

